# Best school for masters?



## Kartikey (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, I am from India and a graduate in journalism. I would be greatful if you could suggest me/help me discover the best film schools available anywhere. A 2 year course would be most suitable. My areas of interest are direction and writing. FIlms is a burning passion for me. Kindly take some time out and see if this seems enough in the portfolio. Many thanks.
A bit about me:

Age: 21
Qualification: Bachelor in Mass Media with specialisation in journalism

Passed with distinction.

Experience: Selected by BBC London to play a role in Salman Rushdie's Midnights Children.

Internship with Indian Express, a leading Indian newspaper and   contributed several articles

All India Winner, as an actor, in a television programme.

Performed in two professional plays (Age 15) and acted in a leading College Theatre Event. (Age 18)


Apart from this, I have written a few plays in English which are incomplete. A few completed plays in Hindi, our National language.

I am also a singer. I have certificates in singing and I have sung in an album.

I have a decent amount of experience in newspaper writing.

Please let me know if this is ok or do i need to get some more work done. I want to start in 2007. I have 15 years of education and I am doing my 16TH year now. Thanks.
Look forward to your replies.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 26, 2006)

In America the best 2-year degree programs in film directing and writing are at NYU and USC. Are you looking in other countries as well? The Czech Republic and Australia have some excellent schools as well.


----------



## Kartikey (Jul 26, 2006)

Thankyou for the response. America is the first preference. But a great school in any country would be fine.


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd have to say that for graduate school, the AFI program is the best in the country.  Followed very closely by NYU and then USC and UCLA.  The AFI program is *ridiculously* hard to get into, however, and without either professional experience or a film degree, one's chances are next to nothing (even with both, it is still a reach for nearly everybody).  NYU, USC, and UCLA are still hard to get into, and just as prestigious, but not quite as impossible.


----------



## Kartikey (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks johnJOHNjohn. Im glad you answered my query. I wonder if by graduate school, you mean a PG course. That is, after you have acquired the Bachelor's Degree. In India, after grade 12, many people say they are going to 'graduate' school (till year 15). Anf after year 15, they call it PG course. I wrote this so that we are on the same wavelength. Hope its not confusing. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kartikey (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, is the resume ok? DO you think i would require something more? I plan to work in the field of media (newspaper probably) till I get into the film school. WOuld that be fine?


----------



## Kartikey (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi titaniumdoughnut, I looked up TISCH, i couldn't find any 2 year course there in direction but a 3 year course. Could you guide me if I have missed something?
Thank you.


----------



## duders (Jul 31, 2006)

NYU's Grad course is not two years. Or three years. There are three full years of study, but in order to graduate you must make a thesis film, which usually requires a few more years to complete. People take at least 4 (usually 5) years to graduate. It's a huge commitment, but we hope it will pay off.

And yes, by 'Graduate School' it does mean you have an undergrad degree in any field.


----------



## Kartikey (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for your reply duders. You know it, you are from Tisch. Well I cant really spend so many years at Tisch. COuld you suggest great two year filmmaking courses? i am looking them up but its better to ask people who are in it.


----------



## marte47 (Aug 6, 2006)

Is NYU's grad film program stronger than its undergraduate film program? The UGFTV faculty said that you don't need to pursue the grad program once you're in for undergrad.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 6, 2006)

They're very much the same. The Grad program has more expensive equipment, and often produces better work due (because they only accept a handful of filmmakers, who are obviously very good) but the course is almost the same.


----------



## marte47 (Aug 6, 2006)

Interesting. Does the undergrad program use digital cameras more than film cameras? I'm also curious to know what kind of video equipment they got... I've seen a lot of students using the DVX100. Do students in the undergrad program have access to cameras that are better than the DVX100?


----------



## duders (Aug 6, 2006)

In my opinion, the big difference between the undergrad program and the grad program is the background of the students. Most of the students (I'd say 90%) are not straight out of undergrad. Most have crazy life experiences, and have had 'regular' lives before coming to the program. There is a large amount of experience/knowledge to draw upon that will eventually make your films. Because of this, most students are well past their late-20's. A lot of them in their 30's and 40's.

The undergrads are (typically) straight out of highschool. 

I would totally agree that if one has an undergrad degree in film, then it's pointless to get an MFA. The skills learned are equivalent. However, I feel that an MFA will open a few more doors, or at least get your work seen a bit easier.

As for 2-year programs, I don't think too highly of them. They are a dime a dozen, but none have good reputations, or at least none that would impress anyone. I think you're better off buying a decent camera, good computer and learn by trial and error.


----------



## dancingbear (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, 

Thought I'd just put in my two cents real quick (or not so quick); I know how grueling choosing and applying to schools can be and hopefully I can help a little. I'm attending AFI in the directing division in about 18 days. I actually applied to film schools over the last three years (I just turned 25) I applied to all top five film school (including screenwriting and dramatic writing at NYU and I the only exception was USC; didn't take the GRE) and Columbia Chicago and the Art Institute of Chicago: I got denied at all the schools. Next year: only Columbia and NYU, got rejected by NYU got into Columbia (decided not to go). This year I applied to AFI (got in). 

In my opinion, NYU's grad is the hardest grad program to get into. I never even got an interview, and I got an interview with every program that had them for the rest. I'd still choose AFI personally over NYU because I love Los Angeles and I like how the curriculum is set up (more “hands on,” less theory). 

I think all the major film schools are trying to make their study body as diverse as they can get them; so really, really play up what makes you an “individual.” In my interview, I talked about how I played football in college and how I work in finance. Talent goes a long way, but as is the case w/ me, there are a lot of talented, white, males in their early twenties applying to film schools”¦your personality might just be the thing that tips the scales. I know one of the incoming screenwriting students this year is from India. 

At the end of the day, you should really look at the tangible things that you come out of film school with (a good reel, a good screenplay) and don't look at the name. I've been kicking around here in Los Angeles for 2 years now and I've learned that the school you go to will probably only help get your foot in the door. And if you go to a school like Columbia (Chicago) I'm sure you'll meet a least a few people that can do that for you, as well. I'm already assuming that I'll go back to working in finance after school to pay off loans; it might sound pompous but I don't really want to work as someone's assistant in the industry. And another big thing to think about is your school's “name” when applying for jobs outside the industry, saying that I went to AFI in a finance interview is going to help nearly as much as saying I went to graduate school at Columbia. 

Honestly, as much as I look forward to learning from the professors and working with the fellows the main reason I attended film school was cash. I would never get a loan to make a film, but the federal government will give me money to go to film school where I'm gonna come out with four shorts. 

An idea that I recommend”¦I had no money after my undergrad and I wanted to go to Los Angeles, so I enrolled in the UCLA Professional Program for Screenwriting just to get the three thousand dollar “living expenses” from my student loan (I don't really recommend the program). I'd tell people in the “industry”, truthfully, that I was a UCLA Screenwriting Grad Student”¦with that you'll have a good shot at getting a manager at least who will get your stuff out to other people (and that's just about what a school's name will get you). 

Good luck!

Mike 

P.S. - I can't say how great alumni networks are for grad programs because I'm not done yet, so I really didn't take that into account.


----------



## Kartikey (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you duders, marte47, titaniumdoughnut, dancingbear. Your posts throw light on the possibilities for me. What I am thinking of right now is the trial and error method as mentioned by duders. I know of people in India who can't afford expensive education and rely on 'hit and trial method'. That is, they take a handy cam, make short films, showcase them and continue. 
Since many of you are from film schools or are experienced filmmakers, what do you think of this?

Meanwhile, thanks to your help, I'll continue my search and attempt for admission into a great film school. Hey, please do tell me about more such schools.
Also, i have no real experience in filmmaking and did no film course (read my profile). Does it hamper my chance since people in their late 20s and 30s go to filmschools?


----------



## sumit (Aug 20, 2006)

hi kartikey! this is sumit from India. I read all the discussions going on here and thought i should pitch in. Your position is much like me. I have a pg in mass comm and now going for television production programme in UK. My first choice would have been America but  its a huge finacial commitment there ( by huge i really mean huge)and portfolio is required to be of high quality which i dont have.. so take every thing in consideration. You can also look for some good schools in Uk and Australia where the fee is  low and and equipments are also good. I suppose you would like to work here in India after the degree so that would just be fine and the courses run for 1-2 years! University of Melbourne is good so is NFTS in England ( but costly), napier university in scotland,royal holloway in the Uk. bond university australia etc. It would be a good idea if you can make a list of good schools by looking on the net and then decide upon where to apply!


----------



## Kartikey (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Sumit. So sorry I am replying late as I was ill for a long time and had lost contact of this forum. Grateful fot your reply. Woould it be possible for us to correspond thorough e-mail? I stay in Mumbai. katya_sehgal@yahoo.com


----------



## Fellini77 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just like Kartikey , I also have a jornalism 5 year degree and want to study film.Unfortunately , I had to give up on my intentions of going to NYU or USC:
The reasons:
- the price - almost 70k a year
- the time -  5 years its a long long time
- a film degree doesnt make you a filmmaker. Its loads of hard work and talent and the connections.
- Very hard to get in: Sats and admisions tests are hard in america. Done that and dont wanna repeat that awfull experience. 
- Found a good job.
- IÂ´m in my late 20Â´s


So, I took the "best" film workshops and courses in europe for half the price. I did a one year cinematograpy course, one year film course and a one month acting workshop.

Besides that, I dunno know about India, In my country (Portugal) if you have a good film project you can get it financed.They finance 120 films from 1000 candidates. Its not that hard. This sounds like a cliche but...you can be a director if you work hard.
Sorry for possible errors, cheers!


----------



## Kartikey (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Fellini,
Which short courses have you studied? Could you give me their web address?


----------

